# Show Us You Pic In Front Of Ross's Multi Tap Bar



## Pumpy (30/9/08)

I will have to post mine when I get home .

Remember 'your not a real AHB unless you have you mug shot in front of Ross's Bar' 

Only I remember him saying he would like to have a pic of everyone who went to his bar so he could make a collage on his bar wall him being a bit of a 'Bar-Steward' 

Pumpy


----------



## Batz (30/9/08)

Your got to be joking <_< 

batz


----------



## T.D. (30/9/08)

Seriously are we that hard up for brewing discussions these days???


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/9/08)

I think Pumpy's cracked a bar. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/9/08)

Where's the POLL..... h34r:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/9/08)

Batz said:


> Your got to be joking <_<
> 
> batz


+1


----------



## PostModern (30/9/08)

Oh dear.


----------



## TidalPete (30/9/08)

T.D. said:


> Seriously are we that hard up for brewing discussions these days???



Maybe someone could start a topic on how to place washers & screw nuts onto a bit of all-thread. <_< 

TP :beer:


----------



## PostModern (30/9/08)

Let it go, Pete.


----------



## TidalPete (30/9/08)

PostModern said:


> Let it go, Pete.



Perhaps I should mate. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (30/9/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> +1




+2


----------



## randyrob (30/9/08)

Please No


----------



## Pumpy (30/9/08)

Nothing like a well recieved topic :lol: 

Pumpy


----------



## devo (30/9/08)

Thread of the year.


----------



## SJW (30/9/08)

> Nothing like a well recieved topic
> 
> Pumpy



At least post your picture mate. I never had mine taken when I was there :angry: 

Steve


----------



## bindi (30/9/08)

Pumpy said:


> Nothing like a well recieved topic :lol:
> 
> Pumpy




We still luv ya Pumpy :lol: .


----------



## staggalee (30/9/08)




----------



## warrenlw63 (30/9/08)

Possibly closed to the general public on this day? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Duff (30/9/08)

Batz said:


> Your got to be joking <_<
> 
> batz



:lol:


----------



## RetsamHsam (30/9/08)

WTF!!!


----------



## sinkas (30/9/08)

COUGH...Gheyest thread ever...COUGH


----------



## kook (30/9/08)

This thread needs more gravel.


----------



## tfxm (30/9/08)

hey ... whats wrong with the thread?
maybe i wanna see some pix!
maybe i joined too recently ...


----------



## big d (30/9/08)

:lol: Put a smile on my face after a rather gloomy day.


----------



## kevo (30/9/08)

I'd love a photo at Ross'....

but collecting an order with a pregnant wife and a relative with 'issues with alcohol' was probably not the best plan for a taste test.


----------



## trevc (30/9/08)

> a relative with 'issues with alcohol'



Can they not afford it? Maybe you should teach them how to brew


----------



## Cocko (30/9/08)

trevc said:


> Can they not afford it? Maybe you should teach them how to brew




Brutal, thus and therefore = gold!
:lol:


----------



## Linz (1/10/08)

kook said:


> View attachment 21513
> 
> 
> This thread needs more gravel.




Pure GOLD !!

See ya thurs nite Pumpy..


----------



## Pumpy (1/10/08)

Gee nearly a 1000 hits with this thread and not one pic at Ross's 

Hey Kook nice bit of gravel there :lol: 


Pumpy


----------



## SJW (1/10/08)

Just goes to show that we must be hard up for interesting brewing topics?


----------



## Jim_Levet (1/10/08)

SJW said:


> Just goes to show that we must be hard up for interesting brewing topics?



I thought this forum "jumped the shark" quite some time ago, t'was fun while it lasted!
James


----------



## Pumpy (1/10/08)

Just that enquiring need to see all the bretheren from the AHB forum .

Just like reading Who's Who' or reading 'New Idea' at the Supermarket checkout just to see what Britney Spears got up to at the weekend .

Pumpy


----------



## Adamt (1/10/08)

Well let's at least see the pic Pumpy. Two pages and you still haven't posted it!


----------



## Pumpy (1/10/08)

Adamt said:


> Well let's at least see the pic Pumpy. Two pages and you still haven't posted it!




The post seemed to be going so well without it Adamt , I did not want to spoil it , I am at work now 


pumpy


----------



## SJW (1/10/08)

Save the photo for when the thread falls off the "All latest threads" list. This could turn into another "no chill method" thread :huh:


----------



## warra48 (1/10/08)

Maybe I should kill the thread stone dead, and actually post a picture.
Yeah, I want to live dangerously, and am dying to see what reprobation I receive from all the disapproving forum members for posting a shot.
So, here goes:




Oops, sorry to take it off topic. It's a pic of me and Ross behind his bar, not in front it.


----------



## capretta (1/10/08)

*THREAD LOCKED*


----------



## SJW (1/10/08)

I wonder if Ross has any time to drink from this magnificent piece of barware now he's in the shop? When I payed him a visit last year he had plenty of time to sample some brews with me.

Steve


----------



## staggalee (1/10/08)

Let`s not start boring the forum shitless by posting pictures of ourselves, eh?  

staggalee.


----------



## anc001 (1/10/08)




----------



## Cocko (1/10/08)

anc001 said:


> View attachment 21532




GOLD! :lol: 

I think this forum is crying out for a photoshop thread!!


----------



## InCider (1/10/08)

anc001 - you're a deadset legend. The beatles were actually there at the last QLD Bulk Buy. Of course Darren was Yoko... :lol:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/10/08)

staggalee said:


> Let`s not start boring the forum shitless by posting pictures of ourselves, eh?
> 
> staggalee.


Yawn , Agreed.I might go and watch some paint dry.


----------



## staggalee (1/10/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yawn , Agreed.I might go and watch some paint dry.



Better value.
But then, how long before this appears from someone........ "I was watching some paint dry with Ross the other day........." or "Ross rang me yesterday for a chat about the paint drying.......etc"  

staggalee


----------



## MCT (1/10/08)

staggalee said:


> Better value.
> But then, how long before this appears from someone........ "I was watching some paint dry with Ross the other day........." or "Ross rang me yesterday for a chat about the paint drying.......etc"
> 
> staggalee



The moaning and groaning from you all is far more mundane than the original post. Let it go guys.
I'd rather see pics of people in front of Ross's bar than 25 posts of whinging.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/10/08)

MCT said:


> The moaning and groaning from you all is far more mundane than the original post. Let it go guys.
> I'd rather see pics of people in front of Ross's bar than 25 posts of whinging.


Ha , that makes you number 26!


----------



## sqyre (1/10/08)

So who is this Ross Guy????? ... . .. . 

Sqyre... h34r:


----------



## capretta (1/10/08)

to all the haters stfu.. i like this thread


----------



## staggalee (1/10/08)

capretta said:


> to all the haters stfu.. i like this thread
> View attachment 21540



ye olde grassy knoll :lol: 

staggalee.


----------



## staggalee (1/10/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Ha , that makes you number 26!



comebacks like that are rare.... but they`re funny  

staggalee.


----------



## Gerard_M (2/10/08)

staggalee said:


> Better value.
> But then, how long before this appears from someone........ "I was watching some paint dry with Ross the other day........." or "Ross rang me yesterday for a chat about the paint drying.......etc"
> 
> staggalee



How about the "Paint Bulk-buy" thread, quickly followed by "What's on your fence?"

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/10/08)

Gerard_M said:


> How about the "Paint Bulk-buy" thread, quickly followed by "What's on your fence?"
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard



Still waiting for those prawns from Duff Gerard? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## staggalee (2/10/08)

capretta said:


> to all the haters stfu.. i like this thread
> View attachment 21540



I`ll be upfront and admit I had no idea President Kennedy was shot opposite Ross`s bar. The photo doesn`t lie  

staggalee.


----------



## capretta (2/10/08)

Many critics of the "bar on the grassy knoll" theory hold that ross's bar was actually still a tree during the shooting and could not have possibly been pouring beers, but the rumours continue...


----------



## Cracka (2/10/08)

Does Ross still get a bar at his age h34r:


----------



## Phrak (2/10/08)

Cracka said:


> Does Ross still get a bar at his age h34r:


Oh dear... Someone had to go there...
Line = crossed.


----------



## kenlock (2/10/08)




----------



## staggalee (2/10/08)

I know one of them is Pumpy, because I read the first post in the thread.......but which one?

staggalee.


----------



## SJW (2/10/08)

Maybe one of these blokes is Pumpy, thats why he wants to see the Ross bar?


----------



## Batz (2/10/08)

Or here?


----------



## Pumpy (2/10/08)

SJW said:


> View attachment 21557
> 
> Maybe one of these blokes is Pumpy, thats why he wants to see the Ross bar?




SJW ,

That me in the middle 

Pumpy


----------



## SJW (2/10/08)

Bottom right


----------



## SJW (2/10/08)

> SJW ,
> 
> That me in the middle
> 
> Pumpy


Guess which one is Darren


----------



## SJW (2/10/08)

Have you seen Ross's new bar at the shop?


----------



## bonj (2/10/08)

Funniest thread ever! :super: I have to say there has been a distinct lack of "Pumpy threads" recently, and it's great to see a resurgence. I am a little disappointed there was no poll though.

Keep 'em coming Pumpy! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Batz (2/10/08)

Bonj said:


> Funniest thread ever! :super: I have to say there has been a distinct lack of "Pumpy threads" recently, and it's great to see a resurgence. I am a little disappointed there was no poll though.
> 
> Keep 'em coming Pumpy! :icon_chickcheers:




Bonj don't encourage him please :lol: 

Batz


----------



## Ross (2/10/08)

http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=46832&am...altl=Sptt2t1cbs

 cheers Troydo...


----------



## Batz (2/10/08)

Thanks for that guys

You do realize that one person actually posted a pic on this thread
Post #36

Sorry

Batz


----------



## white.grant (3/10/08)

Ross said:


> http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=46832&am...altl=Sptt2t1cbs
> 
> cheers Troydo...




rofl


----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

Pumpy holds court on the perils of alcohol while Ross behind the bar {who seems to have aged somewhat} just wishes to f### he`d go home  

staggalee.


----------



## yardy (3/10/08)

i can't believe i just read that entire thread, let alone that i am replying...

where do i apply to get my 3 minutes of wasted life back ?


----------



## capretta (3/10/08)

well there is always the porn topic in AG...

(edit: gone now, mods onto it.. back to ross' bar thread!)


----------



## crozdog (3/10/08)

Now which bar is Ross's?


----------



## warra48 (3/10/08)

Batz said:


> Thanks for that guys
> 
> You do realize that one person actually posted a pic on this thread
> Post #36
> ...



Thought it might have killed the thread by actually posting one.
Obviously I was misinformed, it did the exact opposite. I now feel severely chastised, castigated, confused, combobulated and depressed.
I apologise, and will try really really hard never to post another inappropriate photo, or to start useless threads, on AHB. After all, life is far too serious to do that. How about a shot of my assistant brewer instead? It will have to do until I get back from my thereapist. I might even have to give up brewing and drinking beer, as I'm sure it's doing funny things to me with the medication, which is doing my head in, and ........I can't focus anymore.......I'm too upset........


----------



## trevc (3/10/08)

Does he drink beer?


----------



## reviled (3/10/08)

trevc said:


> Does he drink beer?



:lol: :lol: :lol: ROFL, love it!


----------



## warra48 (3/10/08)

trevc said:


> Does he drink beer?



She will drink mine! She'll have to, now that I'm off it.


----------



## Katherine (3/10/08)

I thought the next thing I would be buying was a fridge to control temp....

But that is the cutest brewing assistant ever.... I WANT ONE.. Warra

I had avoided this thread until now.


----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

A "show us your dog " thread next.

staggalee.


----------



## trevc (3/10/08)

The dog made the thread. Also, she fits in a BIAB for easy transport.


----------



## bulp (3/10/08)

Ross said:


> http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=46832&am...altl=Sptt2t1cbs
> 
> cheers Troydo...




I really didn't want to post in this thread but Bravo mate :lol: .


----------



## oldbugman (3/10/08)

staggalee said:


> A "show us your dog " thread next.
> 
> staggalee.


----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

Isn`t he a little beauty?
Unusual anyway. We think he`s a Rhodesian Ridgeback.

staggalee.


----------



## kenlock (3/10/08)

staggalee said:


> Isn`t he a little beauty?
> Unusual anyway. We think he`s a Rhodesian Ridgeback.
> 
> staggalee.



How long was he in the water anyway???


----------



## bigholty (3/10/08)

Come on fellas, this is a serious thread and we're getting a bit off topic here with photos of dogs aren't we? Unless of course those dogs were sitting at Ross's bar............ :lol: :lol: 
(I wish I had a cool picture to put here now)


----------



## matti (3/10/08)

bigh said:


> Come on fellas, this is a serious thread and we're getting a bit off topic here with photos of dogs aren't we? Unless of course those dogs were sitting at Ross's bar............ :lol: :lol:
> (I wish I had a cool picture to put here now)


Nohhh
Bar the dogs!


----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

He`s been like that forever.
You should see his pups.  

staggalee.


----------



## kenlock (3/10/08)

bigh said:


> Come on fellas, this is a serious thread and we're getting a bit off topic here with photos of dogs aren't we? Unless of course those dogs were sitting at Ross's bar............ :lol: :lol:
> (I wish I had a cool picture to put here now)



OK, back on topic!




:lol:


----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

and here`s their grandfather.

staggalee.


----------



## Pumpy (3/10/08)

staggalee said:


> Isn`t he a little beauty?
> Unusual anyway. We think he`s a Rhodesian Ridgeback.
> 
> staggalee.




Stagga ,

I regard myself as a bit of an expert on dogs , whlist I may have once identified Tony's Daschund as greyhound ,it was laying down at the time .

Anyway I think your puppy is 'melting' have you left it out in the sun?

or you have been spilling your beer on him and he has beeen licking it off .


Pumpy


----------



## trevc (3/10/08)

IT'S DOGS DRINKING BEER DAY.


----------



## trevc (3/10/08)




----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

Yes Pumpy, I remember you misid`ing T ony`s dog but you couldn`t do it with this one.
He`s unique, but if people are going to take the piss out of him I`ll delete his pic.
He`s also a very wise dog.....in the photo I had just asked him who was the first president of Nigeria {see the look of concentration on his face?}
Quick as a flash he barked back "Nnamdi Azikiwe"!!
If only Sale of the Century was still going -_- 

staggalee.


----------



## crozdog (3/10/08)

Unidentified AHB member after a visit to Ross's bar


----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

oooooohhhh those Williamette hops  

staggalee


----------



## afromaiko (3/10/08)

<-------------- Woof.



staggalee said:


> A "show us your dog " thread next.
> 
> staggalee.


----------



## bulp (3/10/08)

:icon_offtopic:


----------



## Rabbitz (3/10/08)

Now this is a bar 




I cant believe Ross was in Boston at Cheers and didn't tell us

Rabz


----------



## kook (3/10/08)

staggalee said:


> Isn`t he a little beauty?
> Unusual anyway. We think he`s a Rhodesian Ridgeback.
> 
> staggalee.



What kind of skin disorder is that? He looks sunburnt


----------



## SJW (3/10/08)

The boys at Ross's bar


----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

kook said:


> What kind of skin disorder is that? He looks sunburnt









yes, he does. I never noticed that before.
Here`s one of his pups.
Her name is Beauty. :unsure: 

staggalee.


----------



## SJW (3/10/08)

This is my little angel Sparkle


----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

We could mate them and make some money here  

staggalee.


----------



## SJW (3/10/08)

Darren was right with his botulism theories associated with no chilling. This is what happend to my dog after giving him a sample of a suspect no chilled brew.




Before



After


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/10/08)

staggalee said:


> We could mate them and make some money here
> 
> staggalee.


PLEASE no pictures of the deed. :icon_vomit: 
GB


----------



## staggalee (3/10/08)

awwwwww

staggalee.


----------



## capretta (3/10/08)

staggalee said:


> A "show us your dog " thread next.
> 
> staggalee.



better than "show us your puss.. " ....um nevermind


----------



## Offline (3/10/08)

One of the mods needs to move this thread to the humour & jokes section because it doesnt fit the Pub description of i.e. General Chit-Chat and Brew related questions
Keep it coming guys

p.s. who is Ross & wheres his bar anyway?


----------



## SJW (3/10/08)

Puss! :huh: I got one of them too!


----------



## SJW (3/10/08)

110 posts of Ross's bar photos and only one photo of the bloody bar. We got issues.


----------



## buttersd70 (3/10/08)

Have finally come into this thread. The most perplexing bit is, where the hell did you people get photos of _both _of my ex wives???????


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/10/08)

Pumpy..


Where are you....???


----------



## hoohaaman (3/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Have finally come into this thread. The most perplexing bit is, where the hell did you people get photos of _both _of my ex wives???????




Two ex wifes sh1t! From your brewery activities?or just you spending a lot of time on the internet


----------



## Zwickel (4/10/08)

nice thread, so many beauties around here....


----------



## buttersd70 (4/10/08)

That schnauzer ate my wiener schnitzel! :lol: 

(fyi, zwickel mate, not trying to be offensive....it's a movie reference. Anyone know it?)


----------



## browndog (4/10/08)

SJW said:


> Darren was right with his botulism theories associated with no chilling. This is what happend to my dog after giving him a sample of a suspect no chilled brew.
> 
> 
> View attachment 21583
> ...



BAHHahahahaha.................... I rate this one just behind the grassy knoll from a while back.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Zwickel (4/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> That schnauzer ate my wiener schnitzel! :lol:










> (fyi, zwickel mate, not trying to be offensive....it's a movie reference. Anyone know it?)



no worries mate, please show us


----------



## buttersd70 (4/10/08)

Zwickel said:


> no worries mate, please show us



Top Secret (1984, starring Val Kilmer).
On a train going into East Germany, he is listening to a record of "common" German phrases for tourists. One of the phrases is "a schnauzer ate my wiener schnitzel". One of the other phrases is "Die Sauerkraut ist in mein Lederhosen." :lol: 
The dog in the lederhosen just put me in mind of it.


----------



## Screwtop (4/10/08)

> quote name='SJW' post='360699' date='Oct 3 2008, 02:47 PM']The boys at Ross's bar






Who snapped Bindi and myself at Ross' bar :lol: woof.....woof :lol:


----------



## bindi (4/10/08)

Screwtop said:


> Who snapped Bindi and myself at Ross' bar :lol: woof.....woof :lol:




:lol: There I was thinking it was Tidalpete and you Screwy.  

Oh no, was NOT going to get into this thread,bugger.


----------



## staggalee (4/10/08)

"What`s that? More trouble at Ross`s Bar? Oh no.....it`s that Pumpy character again? 
Right, I`ll send O`Flaherty`s team to deal with it"

staggalee.


----------



## staggalee (4/10/08)

staggalee said:


> "What`s that? More trouble at Ross`s Bar? Oh no.....it`s that Pumpy character again?
> Right, I`ll send O`Flaherty`s team to deal with it"
> 
> staggalee.


----------



## staggalee (4/10/08)




----------



## staggalee (4/10/08)




----------



## SJW (4/10/08)

Congrats Pumpy here is your promotion for a great topic


----------



## staggalee (5/10/08)

But sadly, no sooner had the Press photographer left, than........  

staggalee.


----------



## Batz (5/10/08)

bindi said:


> :lol: There I was thinking it was Tidalpete and you Screwy.
> 
> Oh no, was NOT going to get into this thread,bugger.




Pumpy has a lot to answer for in this thread :lol: 

Batz


----------



## SJW (5/10/08)

And after an exhaustive search of family archives this is the resting place of the legend of Pumpy.


----------



## kenlock (5/10/08)

To finish


----------



## Pumpy (5/10/08)

Oh well if it is all over ,  

here is my pic of 

Franko ,Hogan ,Ross & Pumpy in front of Ross's Multi tap bar , after a heavy night at Batz cave 

where is yours ? 

Pumpy


----------



## SJW (5/10/08)

The End.


----------



## TidalPete (5/10/08)

Pumpy said:


> Oh well if it is all over ,
> 
> here is my pic of
> 
> ...



Just a couple of mine Pumpy.


All of us (In happier times) at The Wee Stu Do.


An excited Batz tasting Rossco's latest.  

TP :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (5/10/08)

TidalPete said:


> Just a couple of mine Pumpy.
> View attachment 21649
> 
> All of us (In happier times) at The Wee Stu Do.
> ...




Finally :lol:


----------



## SJW (5/10/08)

134 posts, not bad, and how many photos did we get of Ross's bar?

Not many!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/10/08)

Pumpy said:


> Oh well if it is all over ,
> 
> here is my pic of
> 
> ...


Looks like they are drinking pony's Ha Ha .Havent seen those for years except at the bowling club.
GB


----------



## SJW (5/10/08)

> Looks like they are drinking pony's





Sorry, it had to be done.


----------



## domonsura (6/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Top Secret (1984, starring Val Kilmer).
> On a train going into East Germany, he is listening to a record of "common" German phrases for tourists. One of the phrases is "a schnauzer ate my wiener schnitzel". One of the other phrases is "Die Sauerkraut ist in mein Lederhosen." :lol:
> The dog in the lederhosen just put me in mind of it.



Die Sauerkraut ist in mein Lederhosen.

:lol:

You're a freak. (But that _was _funny movie)


----------



## buttersd70 (6/10/08)

domonsura said:


> You're a freak.



ssshhhhh! The fact that I'm a freak is
View attachment 21652



Edit...I presume theres no such thing as :icon_offtopic: in this particular thread.


----------



## staggalee (6/10/08)

Anything could happen.......... no pics appeared until I had poor old Pumpy put up against the wall and shot.
Looking back, I spose that WAS a bit severe. :lol: 
But you don`t have time to question these things in the heat of battle  

staggalee.


----------



## SJW (6/10/08)

> Edit...I presume theres no such thing as :icon_offtopic: in this particular thread.


I am not even sure whats "On topic" anymore


----------



## reviled (6/10/08)

SJW said:


> I am not even sure whats "On topic" anymore



Theres a topic? :huh:


----------



## staggalee (6/10/08)

Oh no.......he`s got out again :unsure: 

staggalee.


----------



## warra48 (6/10/08)

143 posts and not a single whisper from the man himself.
That shows admirable self control and restraint.
3 cheers for Ross!


----------



## staggalee (6/10/08)

That`s only because he hasn`t seen it :lol: 

staggalee.


----------



## Batz (6/10/08)

warra48 said:


> 3 cheers for Ross!




Photos of us all cheering for Ross?


----------



## staggalee (6/10/08)

Batz said:


> Photos of us all cheering for Ross?



:lol: with our dogs.

staggalee.


----------



## staggalee (6/10/08)

Batz said:


> Photos of us all cheering for Ross?








staggalee.


----------



## Ross (6/10/08)

Ross said:


> http://www.tsgnet.com/pres.php?id=46832&am...altl=Sptt2t1cbs



Warra, not quite..... I weakened late one night with the above video clip showing how this bloody thread has spread to the States. Warra for President :lol: 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (6/10/08)

I hope this goes forever! I have had some fantastic laughs!

Good on ya pumpy........ the world is a better place for your presence within it!

cheers


----------



## staggalee (6/10/08)

staggalee


----------



## staggalee (6/10/08)




----------



## staggalee (6/10/08)

staggalee.


----------



## staggalee (6/10/08)

staggalee.


----------



## warra48 (6/10/08)

I just laughed so hard, I need another beer to settle me down.
It's just as well mrs warra is in Sydney doing the family thing with the offspring. If she heard me laughing, she'd have me committed.
Classic thread. Great move, Pumpy.


----------



## staggalee (6/10/08)

warra48 said:


> I just laughed so hard, I need another beer to settle me down.
> It's just as well mrs warra is in Sydney doing the family thing with the offspring. If she heard me laughing, she'd have me committed.
> Classic thread. Great move, Pumpy.



He can`t hear you Warra.
I`ve got him nailed down tite in that box with a 2 ton block of granite on top :lol: 

staggalee.


----------

